# Breeder in Ontario



## grobinso (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi folks. I'v made a recent personal intro. in the new members forum and declared that I was going to get a new GSD partner in the April - May time frame(expectant to a spring litter) . I live in Toronto proper but am looking for ethical breeders to select my new companion and am looking for some choices to work/communicate with for the meantime. 

I would love and welcome feedback on some choices. I am really seeking a good considerate breeder who cares about the animals they produce and solid care and consideration. 

I am particularly worried about being sucked into backyard breeders and dont wish to promote and encourage them and sometimes it is hard to discern the differnence.. 

Advice, and contacts are very much appreciated.....

Cheers!
Grant


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

grobinso said:


> Hi folks. I'v made a recent personal intro. in the new members forum and declared that I was going to get a new GSD partner in the April - May time frame(expectant to a spring litter) . I live in Toronto proper but am looking for ethical breeders to select my new companion and am looking for some choices to work/communicate with for the meantime.
> 
> I would love and welcome feedback on some choices. I am really seeking a good considerate breeder who cares about the animals they produce and solid care and consideration.
> 
> ...


Check out Crosshill Kennels it is near St Jacob's Ontario. Peter is very personable and has been a registered breeder of GSD's for over 25 yrs. Recently Crosshill Kennel was seen on "Pick Your Puppy" the CMT TV show, the kennel aired on the Nov. show. I called the Canadian Kennel Club and was informed he was a member in very good standing. They have beautiful puppies and sometimes wonderful more mature GSD's. Check out their website again it is Crosshill Kennels. There is also a well known breeder in Caledonia, Ontariio about 2 hrs from Toronto called Timberline Kennels and Another one in Ancaster called Glandview Kennels all GSD breeders. All the above breeders have good reputations and are an hr to two hrs away, but there are many more. Good Luck


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am in Waterloo, ON so fairly close to you. 

What exactly are looking for in a dog? Do you plan on doing any sport/activities with your new pup? Any particular bloodlines you like?

I have a list compiled and am involved in a few clubs this way so I may be able to help you or atleast steer you in the right direction.

Welcome by the way!


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

stay away from crosshill kennels send me a PM and I'll let you know my experience with his dogs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would also check with Carmen Duggan (Carmspack) who is on this forum.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Have you looked at the sticky post http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html. Are you interested in show lines or working lines?

Welcome and good luck in your seach.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

totally opposite from the recommendations that Lora made -- ?!? 

I saw the Pick a Puppy show last week -- my sister lost her rescue dog to some illness so was feeling blue and needed a doggy fix. Yuck . to every thing on the show . Yuck . You would NEVER have me participating in this reality show format . Dogs did not exhibit breed specific character . 

all of the recommended names have lots and lots and lots of litters and pups a year 

a member in good standing just means that you dot your i 's and cross your t's , do your paperwork and provide registration papers in a timely fashion ----- which is not possible sometimes if you are dealing with a recent import that needs to be transfered in a foreign registry . Good standing does not provide any information on the wisdom of the breeding, litter or program, the health, the longevity , the knowledge of the breeder, nothing . All that is necessary is that two registered dogs are sire and dam , (of the same breed) .


good morning -- 
I am north of Whitby -- been around for 35 years --- one to two litters per year -

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Renee's dog committed to canine- there is also a nice working line dog at our club-from Ontario-but I forgot the breeders name-also Alpenhof-nice show lines


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lora said:


> Check out Crosshill Kennels it is near St Jacob's Ontario. Peter is very personable and has been a registered breeder of GSD's for over 25 yrs. Recently Crosshill Kennel was seen on "Pick Your Puppy" the CMT TV show, the kennel aired on the Nov. show. I called the Canadian Kennel Club and was informed he was a member in very good standing. They have beautiful puppies and sometimes wonderful more mature GSD's. Check out their website again it is Crosshill Kennels.


I have a question. I am not picking on you personally, we just have a big problem on this website with people recommending breeders because they have a nice website, or they saw them on TV or in a breed magazine, or they have a friend of a friend of a friend who said they were good. . . . . what is _your_ specific experience with this breeder? 

Please everyone, when you recommend a breeder, state what is _your_ experience with them. Do you know them by reputation only? Did you just find their website and figure it looks nice? Have you met some of their dogs? Do you know the breeder personally from trials? Have you bought a puppy from them? 

Information like this can be invaluable when recommending a breeder.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheena Rhoda , FraserGlen 30 year friend of mine , one to two litters per year. 

She has run obedience classes for over 30 years - Brampton Obedience. Her students were high scoring in trial -- huge shows Credit Valley year ender etc. 

Her baseline breeding stock is Carmspack. Then we put our heads together and bring in outside genetics that work for her, for me , for another member of a breeders collaborative efforts to produce working dogs in some numbers , while maintaining individual limited litters per year . This way we get to spend more time with the pups we have . 

She and I raise the pups in the home . 

Was an inspector for Ontario Humane so always involved with dogs and dog welfare concerns. 

no web site at moment -- 905 877 5569 

there are some good breeders not on the radar screen 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Grant welcome to the forum.. You will get lots of great info, sadly some will be totally opposite some of the other, so read everything, take a deep breath, and visit places, ask questions, get the questions from on here. my personal list of requirements:
1/ health, i must see proof of hips xrayed and certified, I won't trust prelims. I need that OVC( Ont Vet Cert from Guelph Univ) Or OFA 

2/ temperment, I must see the dogs, If they are a kennel i want to see other dogs from the kennel. I would love to see proof they were stable and not afraid of gun shots, (thunder), and not afraid in new situations and places. Becasue a scared dog either wants to run off or bite. I want neither.

3/ titles, any titles, Ch, RN, CD sch...any title means they are doing something with the dog, again a dog who is out and about is better behaved and more likely to have better temperment, or they might hide them, CH= Champion, looks only but at a show with hundreds of people and dogs at least they are out. RN=rally novice, a form of obedience that is very handler friendly and easy for the dog, there are many advanced rally titles too, CD= another form of obedience a bit harder and more regimented, again advancd titles available, sch=schutzhund, designed for the German Shepherd, has 3 parts tracking, obedience and protection(attack), again higher levels available. 

I haven't even gotten to herding titles, yep these are herding dogs, then agility titles, support worker dogs, etc... 

4/ the looks of the dog, some people love one line over the other, there are great in ALL, but you won't perhaps like all of them. Some people will say all Am/Can showline are weak in the rear, slant back, some yes not all. Some will say German showline are roachy, crippled back end, not all, some will say working line are not what they should look like, not black and tan, not longer than tall, etc, again some not all. 

Look, read and above all listen, try for a pup from a line or kennel with few health concerns, with very rock solid temperment with the ability to work and learn. One who can fit into your lifestyle and family. Then be Honest with the breeder!!!! I will NEVER do schutzhund, I don't like the attack, but that doesn't mean a Gs is NOT for me, I love obedience, play at herding, tracking and agility. My dogs like everything I like, they work for me. 

Good luck, and I hope my info helps and I am ready for any corrections from those that know better. I alos live in Ontario and can reccommend some breeders who will give more reccommendations as I am an owner and only reluctantly a breeder of 1 litter for the breeder of my 2. Please if you are on facebook add me Trudy Calvert and see the pcs of my guys. i love sharing


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Carnspack, I took my English setter to brampton obedience school in 1993/4. I liked her. In fact if you have an 1994 (I think) copy of dogs annual when she had a full page add with about 30 dogs (guessing) on a park bench, my Murphy is in the middle. 

She was great with the dogs.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Carmen, it's at times like this, when I read your very knowledgeable posts, that I wish you were involved with show line dogs, or could provide me with a recommendation. 

I am incredibly jealous of folks who benefit from your advice and your service.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

hi marshies

when you say showlines do you mean am or german show lines


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmen would help either if people would listen.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by that-because someone is knowledgeable we have to agree with them all the time


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

grobinso said:


> Hi folks. I'v made a recent personal intro. in the new members forum and declared that I was going to get a new GSD partner in the April - May time frame(expectant to a spring litter) . I live in Toronto proper but am looking for ethical breeders to select my new companion and am looking for some choices to work/communicate with for the meantime.
> 
> I would love and welcome feedback on some choices. I am really seeking a good considerate breeder who cares about the animals they produce and solid care and consideration.
> 
> ...


Lucky you, you are close to Carmspack. I have never met her or her dogs personally, but she has a wealth of knowledge which she is not stingy about sharing, and truly cares about the breed. Her track record speaks for itself. I would purchase a pup from her in a heartbeat, were I in the market for another one.


----------



## owczarek (Sep 25, 2011)

deor said:


> stay away from crosshill kennels send me a PM and I'll let you know my experience with his dogs


 
i'm with you , stay away from crosshill kennels 

i am new here but have a story about them , can also pm if you like


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

** This post pushes our breeder bashing line. Please keep these types of comments to PM's. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Caledon said:


> Carnspack, I took my English setter to brampton obedience school in 1993/4. I liked her. In fact if you have an 1994 (I think) copy of dogs annual when she had a full page add with about 30 dogs (guessing) on a park bench, my Murphy is in the middle.
> 
> She was great with the dogs.


Thanks for the recommendation - but that was not me -- that was Sheena Rodda who had FraserGlen kennels and ran Brampton Obedience . It was she who ran the ad for her obedience classes.
Straight shooter, good classes , great results for her clients - many going on to become top ranking obedience competitors .

Her dogs , GSD, were all from me with the exception of one that she joked about -- real sharp little female nick named black witch . It was almost a parallel kennel and the majority of combinations were recommended or suggested by myself. Large ratio of those dogs ended up with local and US police depts, including a few with the RCMP . 
I found this female for her Brie Aus Der Karpatenvorland - German Shepherd Dog -- (I had the brother) -- Brie was bred to Carmspack Jord brother to Carmspack Gore - German Shepherd Dog
Another female that I found for her is Karlie Vom Dujons - German Shepherd Dog with a game plan in mind -- eventually breeding her to Como vom Parchimer Land - German Shepherd Dog --- certainly looking for some strong natural trackers -- and herding heritage 

These are co-operative efforts . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've seen Carmen's dogs at training, and to my unexperienced eye, he looked healthy, engaged, and very eager to please.

You can also consider importing a pup from America. The price ends up being about the same, but the selection for breeders (especially in German showline) is greater.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

in ontario i like carmens dogs they are not over the top in anything and are able to do real work


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

siralvin said:


> I am currently researching breeders and was told to really 'do my research'. I have spent many hours thus far, 3 breeders I am interested in have not returned an initial call, but so far, Peter from Crosshill even though was out of country had the person looking after the farm get in contact with me, as well when Peter returned I was able to connect with him immediately and do a 5 hour drive out to see his GSD's. At this time I am looking for at least 1 person that has purchased a GSD from him with firsthand experience and get real feedback, not just one liner negative comments. I see what he is not offering with his dogs, but what else is there? Your feedback would be appreciated.


Might work best to start a new thread and bump it occasionally if it doesn't get much activity, also helps to be descriptive in the title. There are quite a few members from Ontario so good chance they'll be able to help.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Also, if people have something negative to say they're not allowed to post it. Pm the two people that said they had first hand experience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

What type of line are you looking for?

If you want a West German Show Line, I would highly recommend Dei Precision. Great experience, great breeder, and we're thrilled with our pup. He is in the Milton/Burlington area. Could be a bit of a wait for a pup, though.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/460697-crosshill-kennels-ontario-canada.html

Anyone with info for siralvin, their post was moved to its own thread.


Originally Posted by siralvin 
I am currently researching breeders and was told to really 'do my research'. I have spent many hours thus far, 3 breeders I am interested in have not returned an initial call, but so far, Peter from Crosshill even though was out of country had the person looking after the farm get in contact with me, as well when Peter returned I was able to connect with him immediately and do a 5 hour drive out to see his GSD's. At this time I am looking for at least 1 person that has purchased a GSD from him with firsthand experience and get real feedback, not just one liner negative comments. I see what he is not offering with his dogs, but what else is there? Your feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL...Crosshill??? People are nuts..

Most consistently bred working dogs in ON that I have seen to date are coming out of Von Datschiburg.


----------



## TJL (Dec 23, 2013)

-------*Hi Everyone, 

Thanks so much for the feedback. Unfortunately due to some unforeseen circumstances (loss of job) the puppy search has been postponed at this time. I will take all of the advice to heart and begin the search sooner rather than later.


----------



## TJL (Dec 23, 2013)

anitram said:


> What type of line are you looking for?
> 
> If you want a West German Show Line, I would highly recommend Dei Precision. Great experience, great breeder, and we're thrilled with our pup. He is in the Milton/Burlington area. Could be a bit of a wait for a pup, though.


I originally liked the German working lines because of their body structure and build, I am looking for a family companion that has some working ability. I am not a fan of the rear angulation that appears in the American show lines and would emphasize functionality over all else.


----------



## Mike&Molly (Mar 21, 2014)

Talk to Lee Hanrahan of Von Tighe Haus Kennels..

She is extremely knowledgeable about working line GSD's and she gives a **** about her entire breeding program. She has very insightful articles also on her website. I met her at the local IPO club in Ottawa and learned alot from her and the others.

Stay away from a certain breeder in Erin ( I own a north american show line dog from them and have had a horrible time even communicating with them regardng their health guarantee. Very rude and deceptive people)

PM Me for the name of the actual kennel.

Good Luck


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

carmspack said:


> Sheena Rhoda , FraserGlen 30 year friend of mine , one to two litters per year.
> 
> She has run obedience classes for over 30 years - Brampton Obedience. Her students were high scoring in trial -- huge shows Credit Valley year ender etc......
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


I took Stella to Brampton Obedience. Stella did not like other dogs, was fearful of strangers .. with help from Sheena, we overcame these fears, and Stella turned out to be perfect (in my eyes), and so so obedient!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

have been talking with Sheena this last month , hopefully coming out of retirement . She sent me an email to let me know the passing , at age 13 which seems to be the norm, of one of the dogs coming from her kennel- full "carmspack" background sire and dam .

quote "The owner owns an outdoor power equipment business in Gravenhurst. The dog "Uri" was at the business every day, completely unfazed around all the equipment. He said you could fire up a chain saw right beside him. Excellent protection dog and warm and affectionate "

so in the near future add FraserGlen - Sheena Rodda


----------

